# Keystone Rv



## week 13

Never buy a Keystone Rv product. We own one that is well maintained and at 2.5 years old  the roof is rotten. The camper stays under a cover except when we are camping and Keystone says I neglected the maintenance and it is my fault. If the camper was kept in a storage lot I would never complain but it stays at our house with a cover over it. I even have water and power ran to the camper so we can clean and maintain the camper. The roof of the barn is built 4' taller than most barns so I can clean and maintain the roof of the camper easier.Customer service said it would be my fault even if it rotted in under a year, that it is the responsibility of the customer to maintain the seals. I have posted a few pictures of how " neglected " our camper is. Tell everyone you know to stay away from any Keystone product.  Check their website they make several brand names of campers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Milkman

Sorry to hear of your dilemma.

 By saying the roof is rotten what do you mean?  The membrane itself or the seams have failed?

Did a service center look at the damage and contact the Keystone folks?

Show us some pictures so we can better understand.


----------



## week 13

You can not see it in pictures. The very back corner is very soft and feels like there is not any plywood left under it. I have contacted everyone at Camping  World and Keystone Rv and neither company is willing to make it right. I talked to Keystone yesterday until the Manger of Customer relations hung up on me. She said I could Google corporate if I wanted but it would only redirect back to her number.


----------



## Milkman

week 13 said:


> You can not see it in pictures. The very back corner is very soft and feels like there is not any plywood left under it. I have contacted everyone at Camping  World and Keystone Rv and neither company is willing to make it right. I talked to Keystone yesterday until the Manger of Customer relations hung up on me. She said I could Google corporate if I wanted but it would only redirect back to her number.



Are you saying the membrane hasn't failed but the decking under the membrane at one corner is soft or missing?  That is strange indeed.   That almost suggests problems before the roof membrane was even put on. 

Is there any evidence of water infiltration inside at that corner? Staining, etc. ?


----------



## week 13

There was not any staining or damage inside the camper the last time I saw it on January 30 when it went to Camping World in Woodstock. You can tell the last sheet of plywood is swollen under the membrane.


----------



## week 13

Keystone rv  manufacturers 27 different name brands of campers. You can check their website for all the different brands.


----------



## T-N-T

Holy smokes.  

Is it possible your AC is draining its condensation to this area?


----------



## week 13

It depends on how level the camper is as to which way the water runs from the ac units.  1/2" one way or the other, it can run off all 4 corners. Any scenario you can dream up it is the consumers fault. I was told this many times by Keystone.


----------



## T-N-T

Well I dont doubt it was your fault.  These companies know what they are talking about...

I dont know man,  all I know is that RV roofs leak.  But I would expect it to take more than 2 years.  I bet I check mine more often now.

Sorry for your new problem.

P.S.  I hate Camping World.


----------



## Milkman

I had a new roof membrane put on my 2006 Outback (Keystone) last fall.  The owner at Apalachee RV told me to drive it in every 6 months or so for a free once over by the staff to see if it needs any attention.  

I guess that was good advice based on your experience.


----------



## pop pop jones

Apalachee RV, this is the best shop in the state, they finally got my rv running, after 6 years of putting up with computer problems. Side note, didn't hurt my feelings one bit when John Belkey went out of business.


----------



## Ronnie T

Ive always hadgood luck with Keystone, but have never respected Camper World as a reputable service center.


----------



## Milkman

Ronnie T said:


> Ive always hadgood luck with Keystone, but have never respected Camper World as a reputable service center.



Well look who the cats dragged in................ good to see you posting Ronnie.


----------



## KrisD

Have you been able to get this fixed? I Know Camping World has Horrible Service and i have had many people complain to me about them. Even days after purchasing a RV they wont fix it!


----------



## week 13

It was repaired, not the way we discussed it. I paid them and took my camper before they called the police. I will never be back or ever recommend them to anyone. They had it for 3 months and patched a spot less than a foot.


----------



## Greene728

I'm sorry to hear of your unfortunate luck man, that sucks! I too have never heard good things regarding Camping World. Course I know that doesn't help you one bit now. And it sure appears that thing is terribly neglected! Mine sits under a barn nearly identical to yours. Best of luck and thanks for the info on Keystone.


----------



## rockinwrangler

Based on the opinions here regarding Camping World, which RV center do you guys recommend??  Just curious..  Looking for 5th wheel now..


----------



## KrisD

If you ever need any repairs man COme my way. I run a RV service Center in Dawsonville. Will gladly help you.


----------



## Milkman

rockinwrangler said:


> Based on the opinions here regarding Camping World, which RV center do you guys recommend??  Just curious..  Looking for 5th wheel now..



 I think most of those posting say CW is not the place to go for service.  Sales is a different thing sorta like any automotive dealer. 
  I bought from CW but haven't taken mine back there for any reason. Not because of bad reviews, simply it is much further away than Apalachee RV who came highly recommended. 

Best deal pricewise on a used unit is going to be from an individual. But if you want to buy a warranty with it you may need to purchase from a dealer.


----------



## Bama B

what was the problem with the roof. Do you have any pictures. I have had several Keystone products with a few issues. But they always took care of them. As far as Campers world never been to impressed. Were you never shown the dammage or have photos. So you can at least figure out what happened


----------



## skeeter24

I had a Cougar fifth wheel for about 5 years.  Sat outside year round and never had a problem.  Sorry to hear about this.  Looks like you had a bad unit from the get go.  Too bad they will not make it right.


----------



## obligated

We just pulled our Keystone Challenger through 13 states.So far the only problem has been pallets falling from another vehicle and blowing out a tire and denting the aluminum skirt.A lot depends on what day and what hung over/drugged worker worked on the vehicle when manufactured.


----------



## FMC

week 13 said:


> You can not see it in pictures. The very back corner is very soft and feels like there is not any plywood left under it. I have contacted everyone at Camping  World and Keystone Rv and neither company is willing to make it right. I talked to Keystone yesterday until the Manger of Customer relations hung up on me. She said I could Google corporate if I wanted but it would only redirect back to her number.



I've always thought this Marcus guy needs to take a hard look at his own company before trying to fix others.


----------



## M2M

I have a Montana with very few problems with one alibi. The graphics couldnt withstand Florida's sun. Peeled under three years. At that time I could purchase replacement graphics for $1200, discontinued now. A white whale on roads now.


----------



## lbzdually

An RV is a very large rolling area, it would be a great place to get a few large vinyl signs made with free 'advertising' of what kind of service Keystone and CW gave you.


----------



## week 13

*Update.*

It has almost been a year. I am posting to bump this back up so that anyone considering a camper stay away from Camping World and Keystone campers. When I picked the camper up I climbed on top after them having it for almost 4 months here is what I found. They had started to repair it the way we discussed and cut the caulk all the way across the back of the camper. I guess they decided it would be to hard to replace the wood under the ladder so they just repaired a small 1' ×1' section in the corner. The caulk was left cut all the way across the back of the camper. I had to go back inside and get the desk guy to come out and look at it. He acted as if it was no big deal. He grabbed a tube of caulk and put some over the seam. There is no telling how long it had been outside in the rain and they could care less.


----------



## week 13

*Update*

Here is the area they repaired. The caulk is piled up so high in the corner it now holds about 1/4" of water behind the caulk. It really looks like something a child did. They charge over $100 an hour for labor. They estimated this at a 12 hour job.


----------



## week 13

*Update*

Lbzdually yes they are like a rolling billboard. I threatened to logo the back and have a real estate size sign made to put at the end of our campsite inviting people to ask us about our Keystone Camper from Camping World and they said to go ahead they did not care. When you have one of the larger campers in the campground people always want to talk to you about your camper, I told Camping World that and it did not bother them. With almost 3600 views on this thread hopefully it has helped a few people.


----------



## chris41081

Wow! That is one sorry looking repair job. I can understand that problems will happen but I would expect a better effort to make it right. For what it's worth, you at least cost them a few customers. I'm looking to buy one in the near future, I'm glad you shared your disastrous experience. I will not be visiting them with my money.


----------



## obligated

Thats just shoddy workmanship.Tell an attorney your story and you MIGHT get some satisfaction.I have a 07 challenger 34 by Keystone.So far so good.


----------



## week 13

*Winter Camping Shows*

Bump for all the people leaving the camping shows and looking for a new camper. Please don't consider Camping World or Keystone.


----------



## walters

*Keystone*

If u bought camper new, keystone should have stood behind it, they have a 10 year warranty on there roofs, they just con there way outta it, still can't believe it got that bad stored under a shelter. I bought mine from camping world, they are too big for there own good. Heard many people dissatisfied with there service, have heard of people having to leave there camper for months at a time


----------



## Artfuldodger

I think I would present it again to the highest Keystone corporate person I could get to. Stress to them that it may become a rolling billboard. 
Blow up and laminate the roof repair pictures and stick them on the back of your camper. Take a picture of this to show them what if will be like rolling down the road or parked in Walmart parking lots.
A picture is worth a thousand words. I wouldn't initially do this to corporate but only after they refuse to help.
Is Camper World on their list of approved repair places?


----------



## week 13

*Warranty*

I did buy the camper brand new. The only way they would ever think about honoring a warranty is if the roof had been maintained by Camping World 4 times a year as recommended by the owners manual. You would have to have pictures with time stamps and receipts from work done. Then you would need to store it inside a climate controlled facility with 24 hour video surveillance.  Then maybe just maybe they would honor the warranty for 6 months from time of purchase. 


I emailed pictures of the work to any address I could find at Keystone and Camping World. Never the first response from either company. I went so far as to find all the sporting events Camping World sponsored. At the time it was Nascars Truck series, I emailed several people in those organizations letting them know about their terrible sponsor and never received a call or email. 

Both company's customer service was far worse than any dealings you could dream of with a cable or phone company. I would spend hours and hours at a time on the phone with Keystone only to be hung up on.


----------



## week 13

*8300 views and counting*

You would think Camping World would have seen this thread and tried to contact me. They have not.


----------



## walters

*Camping world*

Camping world don't care, they are too big for there on good, have to go after keystone itself, I got in a big argument on here a couple years ago about warranty's, they bashed me cause I said warranty's wasn't worth the paper they was written on. It's true.


----------



## 3ringer

I have a Keystone Springdale. So far all is well. There are lemons in all makes and models including automobiles. There are independent mobile rv repair companies that advertise on FB groups. Maybe find one with good reviews to help you out.


----------



## 3ringer

Blake Nash in Athens has a rv repair service. Maybe he can repair a bad area of your roof. I understand you trying to get it repaired under warranty. If all else fails , you may have make the repairs on your own. Good Luck


----------

